# Deer Pics



## kyduck (May 30, 2011)

I'm thinking something...but I aint gonna say it. Taxidermy work looks nice though!


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

You are probably right in what you are thinking but they are still worthy of being displayed. The gentlemen that harvested these deer is confined to a wheel chair..To him they are true trophies.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*Close Up*

This is a close up of the biggest deer. I am a self taught taxidermist. I have been doing taxidermy work for about 20 years just as a part time hobby. I only do a few heads a year. I really take time and try to get alot of detail in my mounts.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

kyduck said:


> I'm thinking something...but I aint gonna say it. Taxidermy work looks nice though!


x2...


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Study your reference, especially the nose pad and the angle of a live deer's eyelashes.


----------



## BO-N-ARO (Dec 28, 2014)

That's a lot of bone!! Not sure about the taxidermy work...... because I have not looked at it, cant stop looking at those antlers!


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Giants!


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Whew, those are some big-uns. Good job on the taxi!


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Great looking mounts. Unbelievable how big they can actually grow even if it's not natural.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

Yes it is. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Russdavies131 (Apr 23, 2019)

Looks great.


----------



## Conquest0901 (Jun 28, 2013)

:mg:


----------



## Dlatona (Jun 16, 2019)

What I want to know is how you got the two bucks to stick their heads through the boards and then both hold still while you took the photo...All kidding aside, beautiful work!


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Erik Tasker (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## BedfordBruisers (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Big Guns (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange (Jun 19, 2019)

Those are some beasts! Also, great job on the taxidermy!


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Such a great job and you can tell the details. It shows!


----------



## moosewhisperer1 (Dec 30, 2018)

wow nice


----------



## sdwalker98 (Oct 6, 2014)

definitely unique.


----------



## ORSwitchback (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## c_becker11 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hoochie mama!!


----------



## vrael (Oct 1, 2019)

Any idea on how what condition causes it or how rare it is? I don't know what I'd think if I saw it in the woods late at night, especially the one on the left!


----------



## RacksOnRacks (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## gtb3440 (Dec 10, 2019)

Nicely done!


----------



## K.Green (Sep 12, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## RustyFF3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Unbelievable, nice job!


----------



## danfran (Jan 20, 2020)

Great!


----------



## FLIGHTPLAN (Jul 15, 2019)

vrael said:


> Any idea on how what condition causes it or how rare it is? I don't know what I'd think if I saw it in the woods late at night, especially the one on the left!


Money. It is is Money that causes this abnormal growth of antlers.


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

one on the right is the one id shoot


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

👀


----------



## mathewgold (Mar 12, 2021)

Somebody ate the whole bag of antler king...Awesome mounts!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

vrael said:


> Any idea on how what condition causes it or how rare it is? I don't know what I'd think if I saw it in the woods late at night, especially the one on the left!


I doubt you will find it in the woods, more like steroid pumped behind a fence.


----------



## iMissShots (Oct 4, 2021)

Real nice!


----------



## Ironwill89 (Nov 3, 2021)

They look great!


----------



## jeremyrwood22 (Aug 29, 2021)

Wow looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

Wow those racks.


----------

